# A show time show: Penny Dreadful



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2014)

As the title says, showtime's Penny Dreadful

It is a show set in London cr.1880's that ties in such  characters as Quartermane, Frankenstein, vampires, Wild Bill Hickock and who knows what else.

Who has watched?

What do you think of it?

I watched it on Hulu for those who are like me and do not  have showtime.

It played commercial free, but had a small banner that shows up on rare occasion.

I liked it. It was engaging, and subtle  when needed, blazen as well when needed. Looks like a well played rpg horror game.

** * * . . . I  M  H  O . . . * * **​


----------



## Kramodlog (May 2, 2014)

I think you can watch the 1st episod on youtube if you live in the US.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2014)

yup! just watched it yesterday. now waiting for the next episode!

Goldomark,

have you seen it?

If so, did you like it? if you post what you liked about it and it might be a spoiler of the show, I encourage all to use: [spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## Kramodlog (May 2, 2014)

I'm not in the US so I can't watch it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2014)

you don't have Hulu in Canada? That stinks.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 2, 2014)

Ain't that like netflix? In the sense that you have to pay for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2014)

That is Hulu +, I have the free version.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 3, 2014)

Apparently I can't get Hulu in Québec.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2014)

Major bummer.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 3, 2014)

It is part of the everyday racism Québecois are victims of. Like this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2014)

"But one night later CBC television host Ron MacLean rendered that a  tempest-in-a-teapot in some circles when he questioned the integrity of  first French-Canadian referees and then referees of just about every  other stripe (sorry, couldn’t resist) during a _Hockey Night In Canada_ broadcast."

But that is just hockey! Just kidding. I see what you are talking about. He did apologize, though. And it was said to the referees at that [/devil's advocate]

But seriously, I understand. It just isn't right or fair. Does the rest of Canada get Hulu?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 3, 2014)

goldomark said:


> It is part of the everyday racism Québecois are victims of. Like this.



That's what you get for being poor tippers.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 3, 2014)

I didn't realize this show was Showtime. I'll probably try and catch it. When is it on?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2014)

On showtime, not sure. I watch it on Hulu. But . . . . . .

11 May 10 pm according to this:  http://www.sho.com/sho/series


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> But seriously, I understand. It just isn't right or fair. Does the rest of Canada get Hulu?




Canada? The rest of the *world* doesn't get it!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 3, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Canada? The rest of the *world* doesn't get it!



We're greedy like that. Suffer...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 3, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> On showtime, not sure. I watch it on Hulu. But . . . . . .
> 
> 11 May 10 pm according to this:  http://www.sho.com/sho/series



On Sundays? Why didn't they just go for the 9:00 PM time slot and try and take on GoT?


----------



## Kramodlog (May 3, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That's what you get for being poor tippers.



Our waiters and waitrices make 8,90$ an hour, this is why we _seem_ to tip less, cause they are paid more than you cheapskates like to pay them.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 3, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> "But one night later CBC television host Ron MacLean rendered that a  tempest-in-a-teapot in some circles when he questioned the integrity of  first French-Canadian referees and then referees of just about every  other stripe (sorry, couldn’t resist) during a _Hockey Night In Canada_ broadcast."
> 
> But that is just hockey! Just kidding. I see what you are talking about. He did apologize, though. And it was said to the referees at that [/devil's advocate]
> 
> But seriously, I understand. It just isn't right or fair.



Yup, just change the French to Black or Jewish and he would be fired. 



> Does the rest of Canada get Hulu?



Probably not.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 3, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Our waiters and waitrices make 8,90$ an hour,



Sure, in Canada they get paid that much, but when you come slumming it up here in the U.S., you all know that isn't the case with U.S. waiters. You know better, you just tip poorly.
Also, $8.90/hr is still pretty bad pay.







> this is why we _seem_ to tip less, cause they are paid more than you cheapskates like to pay them.



I reserve the right to pay people less than what they should be earned in order to make myself feel good when I tip them and extra dollar or two.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> We're greedy like that. Suffer...




heh heh heh! yes, we are.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 4, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Sure, in Canada they get paid that much, but when you come slumming it up here in the U.S., you all know that isn't the case with U.S. waiters. You know better, you just tip poorly.



I'm better informed than my compatriots. As proof, I would like to point out that I do not go to Floriduh. 



> Also, $8.90/hr is still pretty bad pay.



Very true. 



> I reserve the right to pay people less than what they should be earned in order to make myself feel good when I tip them and extra dollar or two.



The way god intended.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 4, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I'm better informed than my compatriots. As proof, I would like to point out that I do not go to Floriduh.



That's because your parents lie here and you have mommy and daddy issues.



> Very true.



Everything I say is true.


> The way god intended.



Yes.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 4, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That's because your parents lie here and you have mommy and daddy issues.



I do have parents issues, but even without those I wouldn't go there. Proof, they didn't go this year and I do not wanna go there. 



> Everything I say is true.



What are the winning loto numbers?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 4, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I do have parents issues, but even without those I wouldn't go there. Proof, they didn't go this year and I do not wanna go there.



Because you can't afford it. 


> What are the winning loto numbers?



12, 28, 34, 40, 42, 47.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2014)

watch HS say, "Don't bother with the lotto because you won't win it"


----------



## Kramodlog (May 4, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Because you can't afford it.



lulz


> 12, 28, 34, 40, 42, 47.



Ah! I do not buy loto.



Scott DeWar said:


> watch HS say, "Don't bother with the lotto because you won't win it"



HS is the one who likes to watch.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 4, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> watch HS say, "Don't bother with the lotto because you won't win it"



Nope, I gave out the winning numbers.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (May 4, 2014)

goldomark said:


> lulz



The truth hurts. Sometimes it's funny. 


> Ah! I do not buy loto.



Too bad. You could have won 39 million.



> HS is the one who likes to watch.



?Takes out camera and starts filiming.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2014)

Lets continue this tomorrow. I need to get home. Nite all.


----------



## WayneLigon (May 5, 2014)

Loved the first episode. It's almost enough to make me get Showtime.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2014)

I am painfully impatient in waiting for the next episode! possibly as painfully impatient as waiting for the next oots!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2015)

I have found a sight running the rest of Penny dreadful, couchtuner.eu.co, but it is very unstable. worse then hulu actually. does any one know of any sight with dect showing of videos such as this? Netflix is not streaming it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 24, 2015)

finished the first season on Amazon, enjoyed it now waiting for the next season to be released.  Very much and better The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.  

Took me a few scenes to recognize Billy Piper.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2015)

I am still trying to get ep 2


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 25, 2015)

I ended up watching a couple of episodes a couple of months back.  Don't remember where though....

The first episode intrigued me, but for some reason the next couple of episodes lost me.  It wasn't a bad show, just I don't know, I couldn't really stay into it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2015)

Some shows are like that


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2015)

I never got into it.  I think the second series is on right now, but I haven't caught it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2015)

I saw the first on on hulu and then, nuthin'.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I saw the first on on hulu and then, nuthin'.




I don't know about that; I think it's on Sky Atlantic over here. Pretty sure the second series is almost finished.  I heard a third has been picked up too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2015)

I will try sky Atlantic a little later on. I am at hospital for an appointment with the doctor. I hope it works for me. I have been trying to watch it since last year.


----------

